# Front attachments for Allis Chalmers 300/400 series



## Tory (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Allis Chalmers 310D
I understand these (300/400) are unique being that they are built by Allis Chalmers rather than Simplicity like most previous Allis's

Its a great tractor,strong as an ox,but a bit difficult to find attachments.
What I really like to know is how hard it would be to adapt a snowblower from an earlier B12 or the like to work on my 310D.


----------

